# Antique tractor festival, Stoystown, PA, Aug. 5-7, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The 2004 show featured over 200 machines. The 2005 show will have a new feature:
!!New for 2005 a Tractor Ride!! 
On Fri. Aug. 5th we will leave the show for a tractor ride. We will go from the show out to the Flight 93 crash site near Shanksville and stop for a few moments to pay our respects. Then we will travel over Glessners Covered bridge on our way through country roads to the 9FOR9 Quecreek mine rescue site. After we spend a few moments there we will head back to the show in Stoystown. Ride should take between 4 to 5 hours and is around 35 miles. Call or email to reserve your space. Tractors MUST BE ABLE TO MAINTAIN 8 M.P.H.!! We need to keep to our show schedule. So don't miss out on this historic ride! 


Here is a link:


http://www.stoystownlions.org/tractorshow.htm


----------

